

Accenture picks up Symbian development from Nokia - DMPenfold2008
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/mobile-wireless/3276482/accenture-picks-up-symbian-development-from-nokia/

======
pero
Accenture positioning themselves as a support monopoly for deprecated but
widely adopted--and therefore highly lucrative--technology?

~~~
neovive
Exactly! Supporting deprecated, but critical, infrastructure components is
extremely lucrative for services companies. Accenture has been building up
this sort of outsourced support operation for years and this just continues to
expand on their current strategy. Support contracts are a steady revenue
stream without the risk of continually needing to sell new projects.

------
flondon
This is a enterprise apps positioning play for Accenture and not really a move
to acquire additional symbian talent. Taking on a few hundred developers is
not a big deal for a company which hires 60k workers every year...

Long term outsourcing revenues whilst Nokia restructures and a foot in the
door around the enterprise smartphone/tablet app space with the MS gang.

~~~
Powerscroft
Agreed. I was trying to say that the develpers have talent and if Accenture
can work with them, they can move them on to other projects. Also as Symbian
declines the cvalue of the remainnig developers with Symbian knowledge goes up
- good for themand good for accenture. No price has been put on hte deal.
looks like clever play by Acenture becuse as others have commmented, they get
to be a preferred partner with NOkia on Windows mobile as well. Nokia may have
shot itself in the foot again, losing loads of talent that it ends up hiring
back from Accenture. That said, Nokia is in hte mess it is because the
management and porbably the developers couldm't adapt quickly enough.
Accenture will have to change that culture.

------
Powerscroft
A massive influx of developer talent, but with a lot of baggage - a managemetn
headache for Accenture but the developers will be worht more than the OS in
the long run

~~~
patternexon
That may be the strategy here - Symbian means the knowledge of building an OS
that works for a wide range of models and specially lower end of cellular
phones that rest of the world is catching up to.

------
wslh
Accenture + Symbian = Cobol?

------
scrrr
I would speculate that this will not help Accenture to acquire new development
talent. After all, who would want to work with an expired technology?

~~~
Maro
== enterprise software?

Isn't that the core business of consulting firms like Accenture? To answer
your question, eg. people in 1.5-2nd world countries who want to make a good
living.

